# trucks with stacks



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

come on guys lets see all the trucks that have stacks on them post them up


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

do they heve to be "yours" or can they be something cool found on the web??


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

it doesnt matter just trucks with stacks


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well in that case...hehe


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

heres mine.









not really, found it on the web


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Stock Dodge 





'Nother Cummins.





Lotta smoke and an explosion.





6.5 with stacks- warning hillbilly's





s10 with stacks





Piers Dyno Days





Cummin's powered ranger


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

06HD BOSS;561596 said:


> not really, found it on the web


lmao


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

here are a couple too bad there chevy's and dodge's


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

found one more


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow! I can't believe people really do that to their trucks


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

my plow truck desnt have stacks but i just happened to have a video of my "play truck" lol j/k wish it was my truck


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

That overtime truck kicks major ass. Its a 7.3 with the stock block. its awesome. The magic about that truck is they managed to make a mechanical injector pump for it which is the reason for alot of its power.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Camden;561621 said:


> Wow! I can't believe people really do that to their trucks


What else are we supposed to do with the diesel powered trucks? 
You mean the duramax guys don't need a 12 second plow truck, or the cummin's guys need a 600hp twin turbo beast, or the ford guy's..........uhhh...........


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Mark13;561704 said:


> What else are we supposed to do with the diesel powered trucks?
> You mean the duramax guys don't need a 12 second plow truck, or the cummin's guys need a 600hp twin turbo beast, or the ford guy's..........uhhh...........


lol come on now , you cant say you wouldnt want to make a pull with double overtime 

the cummin's guys would be all set if dodge could make a truck. :drinkup


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

LawnProLandCare;561706 said:


> lol come on now , you cant say you wouldnt want to make a pull with double overtime
> 
> the cummin's guys would be all set if dodge could make a truck. :drinkup


Ford would be set if they kept the 7.3's, dodge would be set if the wrapper of the motor was of good quality. Chevy just needs the option of sfa on the 3/4 and up trucks. Have your choice of ifs or dana 60.

I'd like to make a pull in either of these trucks.
Big Bad Dodge:




BobO's Dmax:





Or run Casper down the 1/4.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Bobos truck = Drool


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

William B.;561753 said:


> Bobos truck = Drool


I hope to run into Bob (not literally) this year, he lives about 50 minutes from me. I hope to see him at a pull, I wanna see the truck.
Hope to see a few of the other btpa puller's on dieselplace this summer and fall at some of the local pulls.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Mark13;561754 said:


> I hope to run into Bob (not literally) this year, he lives about 50 minutes from me. I hope to see him at a pull, I wanna see the truck.
> Hope to see a few of the other btpa puller's on dieselplace this summer and fall at some of the local pulls.


that dmax runs ok  lol jk it runs awesome


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

If I remember right, 05smoker drove around all summer/fall with that stack through the hood.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Newdude;561827 said:


>


That was one good burnout!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JD Dave;561837 said:


> That was one good burnout!


And you know the next person to go around that corner probably thought " Dang kid's in thier mustangs or camaro's"


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Mark13;561850 said:


> And you know the next person to go around that corner probably thought " Dang kid's in thier mustangs or camaro's"


Or their Cummins duallys  : How it's done


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

B&B;561857 said:


> Or their Cummins duallys  : How it's done


I didn't know ya had it in ya B&B,lol.

This video came to mind when I saw it.

Not a diesel with stacks, but a kid driving the crap out of his tahoe.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;561857 said:


> Or their Cummins duallys  : How it's done


That was a good vid, but it's alot easier to drift when the road is wet.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark13;561860 said:


> I didn't know ya had it in ya B&B,lol.
> 
> This video came to mind when I saw it.
> 
> Not a diesel with stacks, but a kid driving the crap out of his tahoe.


That guy drove the #$%@ out of that Tahoe.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark13;561754 said:


> I hope to run into Bob (not literally) this year, he lives about 50 minutes from me. I hope to see him at a pull, I wanna see the truck.
> Hope to see a few of the other btpa puller's on dieselplace this summer and fall at some of the local pulls.


I have rode with Bob a couple of times.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Here are a couple of my buddies*

Kyle's truck:





Arron's Truck:





Seth's Truck:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Philbilly2;561902 said:


> I have rode with Bob a couple of times.


Is it as impressive as the video makes it seem??



Philbilly2;561904 said:


> Seth's Truck:


That was a good hook.

Do you go to any of the pulls up this way (woodstock, il or southern, wi?)


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

JD Dave;561880 said:


> That guy drove the #$%@ out of that Tahoe.


I second that motion drifting a full size SUV on dirt or asphalt and not hooking and rolling over I'm impressed. Now I'm thinking whether or not I could drift my 07 Crew cab


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

harley hauler;561939 said:


> I second that motion drifting a full size SUV on dirt or asphalt and not hooking and rolling over I'm impressed. Now I'm thinking whether or not I could drift my 07 Crew cab


I'm going to say that that tahoe was probably no longer n/a. Listen to the end of the video and just the fact that he can light up the tires that easily with all that weight sitting on there. If your crew cab is stock it may have a bit more of a challenge.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Mark13;561860 said:


> I didn't know ya had it in ya B&B,lol.


 It's all about the internals...not the skin.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;561606 said:


> here are a couple too bad there chevy's and dodge's


*BIG CHROME PIPES LIKE THAT ON A FORD WOULD BE THE ONLY THING WORTH TALKING ABOUT * .


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark13;561910 said:


> Is it as impressive as the video makes it seem??
> 
> That was a good hook.
> 
> Do you go to any of the pulls up this way (woodstock, il or southern, wi?)


No, the video dosen't do it justice. We were roling down the interstate in Indiana at about 65mph and pulled up along the side of one of our buddies and Bob just lit chargers and se ya. It makes you feel like you shouldn't really be able to go that fast. Not good for your insides

Yeah, we will be at woodstock most likley again this year. All depends on the weather.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Philbilly2;562807 said:


> No, the video dosen't do it justice. We were roling down the interstate in Indiana at about 65mph and pulled up along the side of one of our buddies and Bob just lit chargers and se ya. It makes you feel like you shouldn't really be able to go that fast. Not good for your insides
> 
> Yeah, we will be at woodstock most likley again this year. All depends on the weather.


Sounds like I need to go find Bob at a pull. 

If I'm not busy I'll be at Woodstock and Boone County and maybe wilmont and wherever else I decide to go.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

stroker79;562901 said:


>


I bet his neighbours love him doing drivebyes all day.


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

heres my plowtruck


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

My brother's truck in Chicago,... no plow,... just a street play toy


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Saw this driving around in Anchorage, Alaska last summer,.... guess the guy didn't have a hack saw to cut them to length,...


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Alaska Boss;579886 said:


> Saw this driving around in Anchorage, Alaska last summer,.... guess the guy didn't have a hack saw to cut them to length,...


Now that looks ********!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

or stole the of a semi with a sleeper. hes got a tank in the bed so he cant be hauiling 5th wheel trailers so i dont know why hed need stacks that high


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

NoFearDeere;579907 said:


> Now that looks ********!


Yes, but still seems like something Id do.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

newplower;579864 said:


> heres my plowtruck


Now THATS a truck!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;561606 said:


> here are a couple too bad there chevy's and dodge's


Cause there the only good trucks out there


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

that chevy on the first page is sick! Boo dodge


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Alaska Boss;579886 said:


> Saw this driving around in Anchorage, Alaska last summer,.... guess the guy didn't have a hack saw to cut them to length,...


Man your summers look cold!!!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

02DURAMAX;581359 said:


> Man your summers look cold!!!!


lol I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

5" single turnout.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

02DURAMAX;581359 said:


> Man your summers look cold!!!!


 Yeah, after I posted that picture, I realized that it was more like spring rather than summer,.. probably April,...


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Banksy;581991 said:


> 5" single turnout.


i know its a little off subject. but did you get your lights hooked up yet?


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

can you put staks on a non- diesel truck? I know this may be a dumb question, but I was wondering


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I have brand new lights mounted on the head gear, but no wiring on the truck yet. I bought a new Fisher solenoid last week and will use the old one as a spare or something. I was thinking of putting the wiring on this weekend. I need to paint my plow too and install new guides and a snow flap.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

N&CLandscaping;582042 said:


> can you put staks on a non- diesel truck? I know this may be a dumb question, but I was wondering


You can put stacks on anything if you want. I just see stacks on a gas truck as . I think they only are good on some diesel trucks, usually dodges can pull them off easier then fords or chevy's.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Banksy;582117 said:


> I have brand new lights mounted on the head gear, but no wiring on the truck yet. I bought a new Fisher solenoid last week and will use the old one as a spare or something. I was thinking of putting the wiring on this weekend. I need to paint my plow too and install new guides and a snow flap.


well lemme know how it works jeremy.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

gas trucks dont smoke or well they shouldnt


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

N&CLandscaping;582042 said:


> can you put staks on a non- diesel truck? I know this may be a dumb question, but I was wondering


Lol, I was just gonna post on this. I approve of them on Diesel pick-ups. But i think their pretty stupid on a gas powered truck. There's at least 4 or 5 dodge cummins with stacks around here. And one lame idiot whom has two stacks on a 2006 Ford f250 extended cab 4x4 with you guessed it....The V10 gas engine. Lets just say he gets his balls busted quite regularly.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Jello1;582314 said:


> Lol, I was just gonna post on this. I approve of them on Diesel pick-ups. But i think their pretty stupid on a gas powered truck. There's at least 4 or 5 dodge cummins with stacks around here. And one lame idiot whom has two stacks on a 2006 Ford f250 extended cab 4x4 with you guessed it....The V10 gas engine. Lets just say he gets his balls busted quite regularly.


the only thing you get from putting them on a gas engine is a straight pipe and it will be loud. just run the dam truck form the manifolds/headers you will get your loud sound.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

This was my first 4x4 truck,.. a 1979 Datsun King Kab that I built from the ground up,... this was before any of the small trucks came in 4x4 from the factory,.. so this was quite the rig for it's time,.. especially in Alaska! Both axles & T-case came from a 1971 Bronco, the engine was a '78 Buick turbo-charged 4.3 V-6 & TH350 tranny (it was quite a job getting that into a Datsun engine compartment, but it worked great & never gave me any trouble), plus I put Detroit Lockers in both axles (posi-trac in rear, limited slip in front), plus more, like a custom paint job, double-tube front & rear bumpers, and of course, stacks! I used to climb up mountains right to the peaks with this thing,.. and at least around here, no Jeep or full-size 4x4 truck could go where I could,... I had more fun with this rig than any other I've ever owned,... not to mention that it moved as well! wesport

(I just took a picture of this picture in order to post it,.. & I'm holding a couple lynx & a wolverine I caught on one of my traplines) :waving:


----------



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

I heard stacks are for guys who cant pass there cdl test!


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Stacks on a gasser..... thats just wrong!

checkout bigbaddodge.com Scott has some great videos, in cab, and helmet videos!!
HOODSTACK!









my 2001:









my favorite first gen:


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

6" stack:








Under the hood








video:


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

heres two of my little stacks


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

Mark13;561754 said:


> I hope to run into Bob (not literally) this year, he lives about 50 minutes from me. I hope to see him at a pull, I wanna see the truck.
> Hope to see a few of the other btpa puller's on dieselplace this summer and fall at some of the local pulls.


well let me know when and where and we can meet up. Bob O lives a few blocks away from me!! I have talked to him online but never in person though.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i woudl seriously run a hood shortie in my f-250 if i had a extra hood lying around...not in the winter but FO-SURE in the summer time...


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Camden;561621 said:


> Wow! I can't believe people really do that to their trucks


I agree, you have to be the biggest Red Neck to do that to a nice truck, LOL


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Does this count as a "truck with stacks" ??


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Donny O.;583130 said:


> well let me know when and where and we can meet up. Bob O lives a few blocks away from me!! I have talked to him online but never in person though.


I was just up your way on saturday night with my dad looking at a new truck for him. I was also up there for the rock river thresheree a few weeks ago.



IC-Smoke;582880 said:


> Under the hood


:drool: 


IC-Smoke;582877 said:


> checkout bigbaddodge.com Scott has some great videos, in cab, and helmet videos!!
> HOODSTACK!


Glad to see he finally got a dodge body on that truck. He's built a couple amazing pulling trucks.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

IC-Smoke;582880 said:


> 6" stack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your truck is AWESOME!!! i want a Cummins with twins in my truck so bad.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Alaska Boss;585510 said:


> Does this count as a "truck with stacks" ??


just seen a guy with dodge dually and his stack was just like that in front of the rear wheel


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!!! 

Id run a side pipe on it but DHRA and the drag circuits here in Michigan want you to run the exhaust up or down. I went up so it woudlnt mess with the timing lights at the drag strip.

some trucks look good with stacks and some dont!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

IC-Smoke;587059 said:


> Id run a side pipe on it but DHRA and the drag circuits here in Michigan want you to run the exhaust up or down. I went up so it woudlnt mess with the timing lights at the drag strip.


Sooo... What's she run?


----------



## BOBBB (Sep 27, 2008)

A few I found on the net awhile back
And the snow in the background I figured would be a plus


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I'd love to put a Cheetah in my truck and stacks too. payup payup. Got to love Duramax's with stacks. 
The best part is toward the end.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Stacks only look good when they are rood height. Those two Dodges above just don't do it for me. 6" mitre cut stacks that are rood height are the best IMO.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

N&CLandscaping;582042 said:


> can you put staks on a non- diesel truck? I know this may be a dumb question, but I was wondering


I really don't see the point in stacks on a gasser.

That white dodge with the single stack is nice. Looks good and pulls of a nice look for it only being single.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Mine:

http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/1660/img1398nc9.jpg


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looking good '02. How'd she run at New England Dragway? I'm still kicking myself for missing the All Truck Nationals.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

First run I had the one tire fire the lenght of the track lol the second run I launched in 4wd and pulled of a 16 somthing lol breath takeing speed.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

02powerstroke;628034 said:


> First run I had the one tire fire the lenght of the track lol the second run I launched in 4wd and pulled of a 16 somthing lol breath takeing speed.


Nice. You got one sick truck there.


----------

